# On va enfin en être débarrassé.



## Bilbo (21 Juin 2005)

Et le premier de la liste est ... SM. :bebe:

Ce n'est pas moi qui le dis mais le staff MacG par le biais des points discos.





			
				La bulle des points discos de SM a dit:
			
		

> supermoquette a décidément trop de succès, son compte va être effacé


Vous pouvez le vérifier vous-même si le coeur vous en dit. Il suffit de pointer la souris sur sa réglette de points discos. Au fond, quoi de plus normal ? Moi j'ai toujours trouvé salutaire de faire tomber les géants de leur piédestal.

À+

P.S. Je soupçonne S.A.S. Amok d'avoir usé de son influence, supermoquette commençait à lui faire de l'ombre. :hosto:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juin 2005)

Je suis au taquet depuis... j'ai préventivement collé du scotch autour de l'écran pour, quand le ban surgira, éviter le choc de l'orange dans les bordures. Mais depuis je n'ai plus accès a mon tableau de bord.


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Juin 2005)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3243315&postcount=208

Grillé de 2 minutes 

Allez, dehors les ancetres, place aux Nioubes!!!    :rateau: :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2005)

Effectivement, je fais partie des coupables  



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette.


----------



## mado (21 Juin 2005)

Oui mais il pourra continuer à bouler ? Ou plus la peine de le courtiser ?


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Posté par La bulle des points discos de SM
> supermoquette a décidément trop de succès, son compta va être effacé


C'est pas son compte, c'est son ardoise ! avec ce qu'il picole l'es gagnant le bougre...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais il pourra continuer à bouler ? Ou plus la peine de le courtiser ?


Voyez ? elle sait se poser les vraies questions ! Bande de Nioubes.


----------



## Bilbo (21 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Grillé de 2 minutes


Que nenni, des posts comme les miens demandent de la mise au point, de la relecture, du test de lien, donc du temps. Sache, mon jeune ami, que là où il y a de la précipitation, il n'y a guère de plaisir. 


			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Voyez ? elle sait se poser les vraies questions ! Bande de Nioubes.


Ça va ? L'air n'est pas trop rare là haut ? :rateau:



À+


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je suis au taquet depuis... j'ai préventivement collé du scotch autour de l'écran pour, quand le ban surgira, éviter le choc de l'orange dans les bordures. Mais depuis *je n'ai plus accès a mon tableau de bord.*




t'as oublié de tirer les rideaux ?


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> P.S. Je soupçonne S.A.S. Amok d'avoir usé de son influence, supermoquette commençait à lui faire de l'ombre. :hosto:



Si tu appelles "influence" menacer de détruire à la grenade les locaux qui hébergent les serveurs, je pense que nous pouvons le dire, c'est exact.


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3243315&postcount=208
> 
> Grillé de 2 minutes
> 
> Allez, dehors les ancetres, place aux Nioubes!!!    :rateau: :casse:


*ARRIVISTE!!!*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> ...Sache, mon jeune ami, que là où il y a de la précipitation, il n'y a guère de plaisir...



tu veux dire par là (enfin, quand je dis par là...    ) qu'avec supermoquette, il ne faut pas hésiter à faire durer les préliminaires ??


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire par là (enfin, quand je dis par là...    ) qu'avec supermoquette, il ne faut pas hésiter à faire durer les préliminaires ??



Ce que nous voulons dire (enfin, je crois, n'est ce pas Bilbounet ?) est que de toute facon tu n'as pas à hésiter ou pas sur la durée des préliminaires vu que, lorsque tu en es là, tu es attaché, baillonné et que SM ne te demande pas ton avis. D'autre part, il n'est pas rare que l'hésitation cesse là où commence la pression froide et lugubre d'un 11.43 que l'on te place sur la tempe. SM aime l'amour comme un mercenaire aime la guerre : en conquérant dominateur !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais il pourra continuer à bouler ? Ou plus la peine de le courtiser ?



 très bonne question ça !


----------



## Bilbo (21 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> SM aime l'amour comme un mercenaire aime la guerre : en conquérant dominateur !


Tout à fait mon Amokounet. Mais je ne sais pas ce qu'il a ces derniers temps, il ne cesse de dire des inepties du genre "Prends en de la graine, espèce de nioube" ou encore "Voyez, voyez, elle me comprends. Elle."

Cette attitude, bien évidemment, fait fuir tout nioub qui passe à sa porté sans espoir de retour. Il fût une époque où SM savait parler aux petits nouveaux, les attirer dans les coins les plus reculés et se délecter de leur regards terrifiés quand ils se retrouvaient attachés avec dans leur champ de vision le moustachu habillé d'un baudrier en cuir, le fouet à la main et le 11.43 à la ceinture. Aujourd'hui, il a perdu la main et je crains que l'arrivée massive des nioubs ces derniers temps ne soit due à l'inefficacité d'un de leurs pires prédateurs. SM file un mauvais coton, je le crains. 

  

À+


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juin 2005)

Plus le temps de faire la course, mais je suis d'avis qu'il y ait une bascule au bout de la planche. Et des requins en dessous. 
PS : je passe vite fait juste pour dire que je suis encore en vie. mais vous faites pas de soucis, je ne reviendrais pas avant un moment. 
La bise aux dames, et particulièrement à l'une d'entre elle qui se reconnaitra.  :love:


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> je crains que l'arrivée massive des nioubs ces derniers temps ne soit due à l'inefficacité d'un de leurs pires prédateurs. SM file un mauvais coton, je le crains.



Je ne voulais pas aborder le sujet en son absence, mais il faut bien avouer qu'il semble un peu mou des rotules en ce moment : on a même vu certains nioubs ne pas hésiter à le citer sans que cela soit puni. Il faut, histoire de lui rendre justice, avouer qu'il a eu de grands moments mais là il me fait un peu penser a ces boeufs qui se laissent picorer l'encolure par des oiseaux malingres...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ...là il me fait un peu penser a ces boeufs qui se laissent picorer l'encolure par des oiseaux malingres...



j'avais lu "picoler"...


----------



## rezba (21 Juin 2005)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> On va enfin en être débarrassé*.*


 
On ne met pas de point à la fin d'un titre.


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2005)

moi, j'aime bien supermoquette.... 

(surtout attaché au radiateur brûlant, nu comme un ver de terre, le corps luisant de luxures... mais bon chacun son truc hein !  )


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voulais pas aborder le sujet en son absence, mais il faut bien avouer qu'il semble un peu mou des rotules en ce moment : on a même vu certains nioubs ne pas hésiter à le citer sans que cela soit puni. Il faut, histoire de lui rendre justice, avouer qu'il a eu de grands moments mais là il me fait un peu penser a ces boeufs qui se laissent picorer l'encolure par des oiseaux malingres...




Je ne voudrais pas paraitre inconvenant en m'insinuant dans une conversation a laquelle je n'ai pas été convié, mais...
Je vais le faire quand même...
Et ceci juste pour faire remarquer que d'autres grands de ce monde semblent un tantinet manquer de virulence ces temps-ci...
Je pense que c'est de mon devoir...

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=102916&page=4

Mais je voudrais pas balancer, hein...


----------



## N°6 (21 Juin 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> La même chose pour la 6 !



  Non mais, qu'est-ce que c'est que ces familiarités  ?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> SM file un mauvais coton, je le crains.
> 
> 
> 
> À+


Marrant, Amok appelle ça un élastique


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il faut, histoire de lui rendre justice, avouer qu'il a eu de grands moments mais là il me fait un peu penser a ces boeufs qui se laissent picorer l'encolure par des oiseaux malingres...


Toi retourne au Cercle ! et je te pique deux tours de masseuses !


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> moi, j'aime bien supermoquette....
> 
> (surtout attaché au radiateur brûlant, nu comme un ver de terre, le corps luisant de luxures... mais bon chacun son truc hein !  )


Putain Benjamin tu lui rappelle les consignes nom de Zeus ????


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

Putain, voilà, vous vous amusez dehors avec des [...] et on vous casse du sucre dans l'absynthe ! et l'autre qui ouvre un sujet ou il dit que je l'ai tiré quelque part ! Soit, possible. Mais putain, vous les brisez à la lisibilité des forums !!!


----------



## House M.D. (22 Juin 2005)

Aaaaaaaaaaah, mais mon cher SM restera toujours le meilleur... ça m'excite :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## mado (22 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> moi, j'aime bien supermoquette....
> 
> (surtout attaché au radiateur brûlant, nu comme un ver de terre, le corps luisant de luxures... mais bon chacun son truc hein !  )



Pas de radiateur dans les tentes.


----------



## Luc G (22 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Putain, voilà, vous vous amusez dehors avec des [...] et on vous casse du sucre dans l'absynthe ! et l'autre qui ouvre un sujet ou il dit que je l'ai tiré quelque part ! Soit, possible. Mais putain, vous les brisez à la lisibilité des forums !!!



Oui, bon, là, pour la lisibilité, ça laisse à désirer !


----------



## Spyro (22 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas moi qui le dis mais le staff MacG par le biais des points discos.


Eh ben t'en a mis du temps à t'en apercevoir...  


			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> des posts comme les miens demandent de la mise au point, de la relecture, du test de lien, donc du temps.


Mais une semaine (ou plus je ne sais pas) c'est pas un peu long pour écrire un post ?


----------



## Bilbo (22 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben t'en a mis du temps à t'en apercevoir...
> Mais une semaine (ou plus je ne sais pas) c'est pas un peu long pour écrire un post ?


Il est vrai que moi, je ne traque pas la nouveauté sur les forums comme certains.  Et puis quand j'en trouve une je la fais partager, pas comme d'autres.   À ce propos, ils t'ont enfin accepté dans le cercle ?   



À+


----------



## benjamin (22 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Putain Benjamin tu lui rappelle les consignes nom de Zeus ????



C'est bon, c'est en cours...


----------



## Spyro (22 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Il est vrai que moi, je ne traque pas la nouveauté sur les forums comme certains.


Oh ce n'était qu'un hasard, je ne traque rien du tout, et comme fondamentalement je m'en fiche, je n'ai pas estimé de mon devoir de le signaler. En fait je me suis contenté d'y faire une allusion pour voir si quelqu'un tiquerait, et puis ça m'est sorti de la tête...  



			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> À ce propos, ils t'ont enfin accepté dans le cercle ?


Moi ? Dans le cercle ? Plutôt mourir !


----------



## Bilbo (22 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi ? Dans le cercle ? Plutôt mourir !


Je crois que je vais tout faire pour que tu y sois admis.   

À+


----------



## Spyro (22 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je vais tout faire pour que tu y sois admis


Ah ben comme ça je suis sûr que ça n'arrivera pas, merci de te soucier de ma santé.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juin 2005)

La course entre le troll poilu et l'obsédé à moustache est finie depuis longtemps.
Supermoquette est plus qu'un icône désormais, c'est notre Maître à tous. Prosternons nous devant lui. Seules les filles peuvent relever la tête pour être à la bonne hauteur...


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juin 2005)

ite missa est  :love:


----------



## mado (22 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Seules les filles peuvent relever la tête pour être à la bonne hauteur...


 

ouf ! :affraid: j'ai eu peur un instant..


ps : en même temps il est pas très grand...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ouf ! :affraid: j'ai eu peur un instant..
> 
> 
> ps : en même temps il est pas très grand...



Les lectrices auront rectifié d'elles-même, je ne parlais pas de la hauteur de sa tête, bien sûr. N'imaginez pas qu'une discussion les yeux dans les yeux l'intéresse...


----------



## mado (22 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Les lectrices auront rectifié d'elles-même, je ne parlais pas de la hauteur de sa tête, bien sûr. N'imaginez pas qu'une discussion les yeux dans les yeux l'intéresse...


 
dis tu me prends pour une nioub ?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ouf ! :affraid: j'ai eu peur un instant..
> 
> 
> ps : en même temps il est pas très grand...


suffisament pour voir tes péllicules


----------



## mado (22 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> suffisament pour voir tes péllicules


 
yep ça arrive parfois.. quand on a des cheveux


----------



## N°6 (22 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> yep ça arrive parfois.. quand on a des cheveux


Mouahahahha !  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> ...Supermoquette est plus qu'un icône désormais...



Une icone en forme de cône... ça va lui plaire, c'est sûr... roulez jeunesse... :rateau:


----------



## macelene (22 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Toi retourne au Cercle ! et je te pique deux tours de masseuses !




  ce sont qui ces charmantes masseuses...?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

La déontologie m'empêche de désigner les deux nioubesses (majeurs) qui travaille chez nous


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ce sont qui ces charmantes masseuses...?









  :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juin 2005)

Mouhahahaha ! Mdr    

SM tu nous avais cacher çà !   

Macelene, pourquoi tu posais cettre question ? Jalouse ?  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

>




*ach Gunter bedite goquine*
chaime tellement tes masageuh


----------



## macelene (22 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La déontologie m'empêche de désigner les deux nioubesses (majeurs) qui travaille chez nous



le prochain recrutement de *Masseurs Nioubies et majeurs* pour *L**e Cercle des Filles*


----------



## mado (22 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La déontologie m'empêche de désigner les deux nioubesses (majeurs) qui travaille chez nous


 
Talchan ?  (en tous cas vous devriez..)
Et Rémi se débrouille pas mal aussi, mais lui il lui faut des accessoires


----------



## macelene (22 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Talchan ?  (en tous cas vous devriez..)
> Et Rémi se débrouille pas mal aussi, mais lui il lui faut des accessoires



ben on prend une option sur Alem...    

LEs accessoires c'étaient pour tromper les mateurs


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *e Cercle des Filles*


Le quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le quoi ?



 tu t'es etranglé avec ton absinthe a la lecture des mots magenta ??


----------



## Spyro (22 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *ach Gunter bedite goquine*
> chaime tellement tes masageuh


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juin 2005)

Mouhaha, SM s'étrangle là. Une concurrence féminine, il aurait jamais cru çà possible ! 

Allez, les filles, je vous soutiens moi ! :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Juin 2005)

Allez les filles! Ne vous laissez pas impressioner par les bacchantes!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mouhaha, SM s'étrangle là. Une concurrence féminine, il aurait jamais cru çà possible !
> 
> Allez, les filles, je vous soutiens moi ! :love:




voilà un'autre qui veux etre maître nageur sauveteur avec sa casquette, ses lunettes de soleil et son sifflet quand les filles ont sous la douche


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voilà un'autre qui veux etre maître nageur sauveteur avec sa casquette, ses lunettes de soleil et son sifflet quand les filles ont sous la douche


Tu me décois un peu ma chère. je n'ai pas besoin de çà. 
C'est sans arrière-pensée que je vous soutenais.  

Maintenant, je suis pas non plus insensible aux charmes féminins. Si tu m'invites dans les douches, je pense pas refuser.   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, je suis pas non plus insensible aux charmes féminins. Si tu m'invites dans les douches, je pense pas refuser.   :love:




toute demande d'entrée au club des filles il faut la faire chez la chef :

macelene      

oublies pas de mentionner tes motivations     





ps : bass et quelq'un d'autre se sont deja porté volontaires pour les douches


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juin 2005)

Je n'aurais pas le temps. 
Mais je soutiens l'entreprise. Un cercle féminin apportera une touche particulière aux forums MacG. C'est une bonne initiative.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

Pour l'instant l'initiative se résume à : je suis jalouse, je veux le même.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juin 2005)

*UN CERCLE FEMININ !*​ *
Excellent !!!!

C'est la plus belle ineptie de l'année !!

Et pourquoi pas le droit de vote pendant qu'on y est !!!

Qu'est ce qu'il faut pas lire... non comme c'est actuellement, c'est trés bien, elles lisent, elles ralent, de temps en temps elles poussent une petite gueulante genre "j'existe merde !" et ça suffit... chacun sa place.
*


----------



## Spyro (22 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant l'initiative se résume à : je suis jalouse, je veux le même.


C'est sûr ça a moins de classe qu'une initiative qui se résume à "je mets un rond orange dans mon avatar".


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juin 2005)

Je rappellerais une phrase d'Aragon, que j'approuve, même si çà énerve certains.
"La femme est l'avenir de l'homme".


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr ça a moins de classe qu'une initiative qui se résume à "je mets un rond orange dans mon avatar".


Remarque, c'est venu après, vu le foin qui a été fait. Un délice !


----------



## mado (22 Juin 2005)

Plus la peine de crier sonny. C'était hier soir qu'on s'entendait pas taper sur le clavier 
Par contre toi t'es prêt pour le cercle. Tu tournes en rond mon grand. Tu vas finir par vomir pour de bon.


----------



## macelene (22 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant l'initiative se résume à : je suis jalouse, je veux le même.



et toi ton *cercle* tu peux te le *"carré*" où je pense...   


en tous cas ça vous aura bien fait parler cette histoire de nanas qui veulent un cercle...   


Allez via Macelene... bye bye


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et toi ton *cercle* tu peux te le *"carré*" où je pense...
> 
> 
> en tous cas ça vous aura bien fait parler cette histoire de nanas qui veulent un cercle...


En même temps


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

Chouette mon nouveau status


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Chouette mon nouveau status



Ouaaaaah ; fada!!!! Le lifting de la mort!!!


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Chouette mon nouveau status



tiens un nioub


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Chouette mon nouveau status




Mouahahahahahahahahaha, rev'la le bon vieux temps des débuts de SM... la boucle est bouclée


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juin 2005)

/mode innocent 

Boucle, hein ... pas cercle


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juin 2005)

Niark, le v'la obliger de nous lêcher les bottes ! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

alors là tu rêves, je vais pas faire comme qui me léchaient pour mes points discos


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juin 2005)

Fait peter un peu les détails c'est interessant...


----------



## teo (22 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Niark, le v'la obliger de nous lêcher les bottes ! :love:




j'espère qu'il s'arrêtera pas aux bottes...


----------



## teo (22 Juin 2005)

Jamais vu des diodes qui s'allumaient si vite...  Demain même heure à Ibiza ?


C'est dans l'épreuve qu'il va se relever..


----------



## Aragorn (22 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Niark, le v'la obliger de nous lêcher les bottes ! :love:



SM, c'est notre Sisyphe... 
Les dieux Macgéens ont décidé de son sort : il recommence tout depuis le début et est condamné à ne plus être boulé vert. 

Mais grande est la Farce chez Supermoquette. De cette dure épreuve tu te relèveras ! 


:king:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juin 2005)

Headshooooooot


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Fait peter un peu les détails c'est interessant...


J'ai couché mais cette fois c'est moi qui attachais 


			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> j'espère qu'il s'arrêtera pas aux bottes...


tu perds pas l'noir toi


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macelene.



shit


----------



## teo (22 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu perds pas l'noir toi




hum... toujours se relire SM...


Je perd pas jamais le noir, non  c'est le côté obscur de la farce qui est le plus rigolo, non ? 

Pour ce qui est de la perche, peu de mérite, elle était si longue: je l'ai prise à la base et je l'ai tendue bien fort  faut savoir être vigoureux par moment...


----------



## macelene (23 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> shit



Sans blague...  tant que ça...    Bye bye and so long...


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mais je soutiens l'entreprise. Un cercle féminin apportera une touche particulière aux forums MacG. C'est une bonne initiative.



Oui, bien sûr. "Une touche particulière". Tu peux préciser ta pensée ? Tu es sérieux ?


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juin 2005)

Oui je suis sérieux. 
L'ordinateur a toujours une connotation masculine.
Que les femmes s'y sentent bien, et y ont leur place, prouvera aux dames "extérieures", que MacG (et par delà, le mac en général) est le bon endroit pour elles. :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2005)

M'enfin SM, que t'est-il arrivé? Te voila redevenu un adepte du déhanchement à la Travolta sur les Dance Floor? On t'a donc vraiment retiré tes points?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

Un lifting ! :love:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Juin 2005)

Avec une fleur orange dans les cheveux


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Plus la peine de crier sonny. C'était hier soir qu'on s'entendait pas taper sur le clavier
> Par contre toi t'es prêt pour le cercle. Tu tournes en rond mon grand. Tu vas finir par vomir pour de bon.



Justement je ne vomis plus depuis longtemps.

Hélas... maintenant tous vos petits travers plus ou moins navrants glissent sur moi.

Je m'en aperçois presque plus, en fait je crois que je m'habitue.

Le corps humain est incroyable il s'habitue à tout, on s'habitue à la cruauté, à la violence, à la guerre, aux cons, à soi...

C'est terrible, ça fout même les jetons je trouve...

Enfin, je te remercie de t'occuper de ma petite santé, et te signale au passage que je ne fais pas aussi grand cas de la tienne... tu en fais ce que tu veux... mais bon...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Avec une fleur orange dans les cheveux


Un petit régime beauté quoi


----------



## gKatarn (23 Juin 2005)

Et tu te parfumes au tiaré ?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> en tous cas ça vous aura bien fait parler cette histoire de nanas qui veulent un cercle...



Moi j'aurais plutot vu l'inverse...

Des nanas qui parlent beaucoup de cette histoire de cercle...

Mais bon, là encore, moi j'dis ça... j'dis rien...

En toute amitié biensur*

*Cette phrase, dite "phrase de macounette" est une façon de dire l'inverse de ce qu'on dit, tout en ayant pas l'air de le faire, mais un peu quand même...

J'apprécie beaucoup l'élégance de cette figure de rhétorique et je me réserve le droit dorénavant de l'utiliser de temps en temps... Biensur, histoire de ne pas saouler les gens avec ça, j'alternerai de temps en temps avec "Que le cul vous pêle" qui est un peu plus proche du franc parler dont je me targue...

See you...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Et tu te parfumes au tiaré ?


Mon gel-douche au houblon suffit et il fait brillé le poil


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un lifting ! :love:



A ce niveau là, c'est plus un lifting... tu dois avoir les couilles sous le menton


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juin 2005)

Quelle différence avec avant ?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Oui je suis sérieux.
> L'ordinateur a toujours une connotation masculine.
> Que les femmes s'y sentent bien, et y ont leur place, prouvera aux dames "extérieures", que MacG (et par delà, le mac en général) est le bon endroit pour elles. :love:



Il est génial !


----------



## teo (23 Juin 2005)

ça lui est tombé dessus comme ça...  la boule à facette, quand ça tombe... 





He will survive...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

Ceux qui s'approchent des 6000 pts vont voir comment que ça ce passe


----------



## gKatarn (23 Juin 2005)

il m'en manque encore environ 2100 , j'ai encore un  sursis


----------



## gKatarn (23 Juin 2005)

Pfiuuuuuu, çà ne fais plus aussi mal qu'avant quand tu boules SM  :rose:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

Normal j'ai lu un manuel tantrique hier soir


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ... j'ai lu un manuel tantrique ...


Tantrique en un seul mot ? T'es sûr ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C quand kon est plus nioube, dè 1000 messages ?




*Pauvre Supermoquette*
Il est dans la fosse aux nioubes....


----------

